# Pilot - Height Restrictions



## Icelsi (30 Dec 2013)

I've been trying to find information about the height restrictions for pilots in the Canadian Forces, but I couldn't find any. The only thing that I found was the height restrictions for pilots in the US Naval Aviation :  http://usmilitary.about.com/od/officerjo2/a/pilot.htm

Are the requirements for pilots candidates in the CF the same as the US Naval Aviation? If not, can someone please give me the ones for the Canadian Air Force?


----------



## Heraske (5 Aug 2014)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17651.0

16 posts down for anyone who stumbles upon this thread.


----------



## bradley247 (5 Aug 2014)

Telling people to use the search function is all fine and good, but there comes a time when the info you refer them to is so old, they question it's validity. That post is over a decade old...

To answer the question though, there is no published maximum height. They measure your body dimensions with a computer during aircrew selection to determine if you will fit in the various aircraft.


----------



## kev994 (5 Aug 2014)

bradley247 said:
			
		

> Telling people to use the search function is all fine and good, but there comes a time when the info you refer them to is so old, they question it's validity. That post is over a decade old...
> 
> To answer the question though, there is no published maximum height. They measure your body dimensions with a computer during aircrew selection to determine if you will fit in the various aircraft.


I believe that around 2007 someone realized they were still using measurements for the tutor. Those have changed.


----------



## Gunshark (5 Aug 2014)

I don't think the restriction is necessary on height but more so on specific body measurements. I'm not sure that these measurement standards are publicly available. But if you're an exceptionally tall/big person, I suppose you could try to chat with a recruiter about it (someone from RCAF preferably) to get an idea about your chances. It would probably help to know ahead of time, as there are many other steps in recruitment process and quite a time investment required from you before you get to the place where you get measured. Measurements are essentially the last step before the merit list. I have seen some above average height pilots so you might very well be in the clear. But I am only an applicant myself, I'd recommend to speak with the recruiter. There are some recruiters on these forums, as well. Good luck.


----------



## bradley247 (5 Aug 2014)

http://www.wingsmagazine.com/content/view/3614/38/

Here is an article about it. Point #2 specifically describes the method currently used for body measurement.

Anecdotally, I know some very short and very tall pilots (like 6'6" tall), but again it's about dimensions, not just height.


----------



## Gunshark (5 Aug 2014)

Not sure when this article was published or which period in the past or future it's applicable to. But without going into any detail, I can just say that my experience getting measured at DRDC recently does not match the article. I would still recommend to check with the recruiter for any body size concerns.


----------



## bradley247 (5 Aug 2014)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> But without going into any detail, I can just say that my experience getting measured at DRDC recently does not match the article.



No doubt those details would be greatly appreciated by those reading this forum. 

The article is definitely a few years old, but reflects what was used until recently (apparently). Did they really stop doing the computer analysis in front of a blue screen? What do they do now?


----------



## Gunshark (5 Aug 2014)

In our group, the key body dimensions were measured by means of mechanical measurement tools instead of the blue screen computer system. I am not certain why that is. But I am assuming equivalent measurements were taken that the computer system would have done. Bottom line is, I think it's your actual dimensions that will determine your size suitability, not so much the method of measurement. Cheers.


----------



## bradley247 (5 Aug 2014)

Ah, I thought for a second they had a new system up and running. Interesting though, I haven't heard of them doing it manually since the blue screen system came in. Essentially the same thing though, using your body dimensions to see what you'll fit in.

A quick look at their website also confirms that it's just one of the two ways they can do it (it was only blue screen when I went through years ago).

"Anthropometric testing may be conducted either manually, by a CFEME staff member, or automatically, using imaging software that calculates precise body measurements." http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/cf-aircrew-selection-centre/joining-instructions.page


----------

